

So You Call Yourself A Salesmen? - Cblinks
http://coreyblinks.com/so-you-call-yourself-a-salesman

======
goombastic
I do sales calls as well and I agree with what Corey says. It's not about the
selling in the end, its about the prospect being able to remember you, you
being able to figure out a way to offer something of value and ensuring that
the person likes it after you offer it to them. Prospects who act irritated
are probably going through a rough patch, and I usually make it a point to
call back in a month and check for a tone change, and more often than not,
they will talk.

~~~
Cblinks
Thanks! Agreed-The follow-ups are just as if not more important than the
initial call.

------
muhuk
One thing I really hate is being sold something. I want to _buy_ things with
my own will. My impression (as someone who know nothing about sales) is sales
people focus on _push_ too much and the don't implement _pull_ at all.

What does hacker news reader think about this? Do you also get offended by
people applying the techniques explained in the article?

~~~
Cblinks
When I wrote this it was for people who are running start-ups or launching a
new company with no prior or little sales experience.

I don't believe in lying to people or providing mis-information. As sales
person, my goal is always to place all of my cards on the table and let my
customer chose what they want.

